# newbie question - storing brake fluid left over from flush



## mattkime (Apr 19, 2017)

I flushed the brake fluid on my golf alltrack and now I'm wondering what I should do with the fluid that remains in the pressurized container. I used this kit - https://www.shopdap.com/vw-audi-brake-bleeder-tool.html

Can I just keep it in the pressurized container? Although I have my doubts that it stays in the container - the hose seems to collect little beads of brake fluid as its sat in my basement for a few days. 

At this point I suspect that I should just toss the remainder in with the used stuff for disposal. Next time I should just return the left over fluid to the bottle it came from. (Which I already threw away)

Anyway, how do you handle this?

Thanks


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

Brake fluid absorbs water over time, so once you open the bottle it's going to start getting contaminated. I don't use anything that's been open for more than a month, even if I put the cap back on tight. So in my bleeder I put in a quart into a clean pump to flush a whole car. When I'm done I top off the reservoir with what's in the pump and throw the rest out unless I'm planning on doing another car in a week or so. Sometimes I flush too much out and have to open another quart to top off the reservoir, but that's only a $4 mistake.


----------



## nineeightyone (Sep 19, 2014)

I have some leftover ATE Typ200, I've got it inside the metal container with the cap on, sealed inside a gallon-size ziploc bag with as much of the air squeezed out as I could manage. I'll still test the brake fluid before I use the rest of it, but it's not a ton, so it should be alright.


----------

